# Lab results...input



## danielleknable (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone...new to this board and hoping it will help me.
Here are my latest lab results...I have an appointment with my family dr. on the 22nd to discuss labs. I've seen her before and she dosen't seemed to concerned about anything. Any other test I should be asking for. (Age 35)My main symptoms are tired..very tired...hair falls out in skads..cannot lose weight no matter how hard I try..mild depression, I just feel so unalive..need a boost!!

T4, FREE 0.87 standard range 0.7 - 1.7 ng/dL 
TSH 7.77 standard range0.27 - 4.2 uIU/mL H 
THYROGLOBULIN AB <20.0 
THYROID PEROXIDASE AB 334.0 0


----------



## Megan.faith10 (May 15, 2011)

Im new at this too... You have a high tsh which points to hypothyroid but Ill let the experienced chime in


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

danielleknable said:


> Hello Everyone...new to this board and hoping it will help me.
> Here are my latest lab results...I have an appointment with my family dr. on the 22nd to discuss labs. I've seen her before and she dosen't seemed to concerned about anything. Any other test I should be asking for. (Age 35)My main symptoms are tired..very tired...hair falls out in skads..cannot lose weight no matter how hard I try..mild depression, I just feel so unalive..need a boost!!
> 
> T4, FREE 0.87 standard range 0.7 - 1.7 ng/dL
> ...


Hello and welcome.

The high TSH, low free T4 and presence of TPO (thyroid peroxidase abs) should be more than enough evidence of a thyroid problem to get you started on a low dose of thyroid hormone replacement medication.

However, because thyroid medication is "for life", do not be surprised if your doc wants to repeat the test results before starting you on meds.

The standard procedure is to start with a low dose (such as 25 mcg) of thyroid medication and repeat the labs in 6 to 8 weeks. Depending on the values, your medication may then be changed.

It is also smart to do a baseline ultrasound of the thyroid. Some people have structural changes, such as nodules, that are detected with this test. Your doctor may also order a radioactive uptake scan, which measures how your thyroid is functioning (this should be done before you start any thyroid medication).

Let us know how the appointment goes, and feel free to ask any other questions you may have.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

danielleknable said:


> Hello Everyone...new to this board and hoping it will help me.
> Here are my latest lab results...I have an appointment with my family dr. on the 22nd to discuss labs. I've seen her before and she dosen't seemed to concerned about anything. Any other test I should be asking for. (Age 35)My main symptoms are tired..very tired...hair falls out in skads..cannot lose weight no matter how hard I try..mild depression, I just feel so unalive..need a boost!!
> 
> T4, FREE 0.87 standard range 0.7 - 1.7 ng/dL
> ...


Welcome!!!










Why does your doctor not seem concerned? Most of us would be hospitalized with a TSH that high!

It is clear by the presence of the above antibodies that something is going on. Especially Thyroglobulin as that is indigenous to the thyroid.

TPO is thyroid and a myriad of other stuff as well so it is "suggestive" and further tests must be run.

Your FREE T4 is so low, I can only imagine what the FREE T3 is like. Please try to get that run.

Here is info.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

Here is info on TPO.

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

And truly, these other antibodies and immunoglobulin tests should be run.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

You are in dire need of thyroxine replacement. If this doc does not comply, find one that will.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If your doctor will not put you on replacement take those lab results to another doctor, you now have history in your lab work along with low thyroid symptoms which should yield a replacement prescription.

Have you had previous thyroid tests previous to the ones you share??


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

You are hypo and need medication. There should be very little to discuss about those labs. My doctor did , as someone suggested above, run a second test to verify prior to starting me on meds. First one was a TSH of 6+, second one was 8.44 a week later! I started at 50 mcg of levothyroxine.


----------



## danielleknable (Jul 10, 2011)

have are you doing on the levothyroxine? How were your t3 and 4 levels? I'm not sure why but I'm somewhat leary of being put on a synthetic...I just want my hair to quit falling out and my metobolism to work to get some weight off. Did you see an endo or just your family dr? Thanks so much!


----------

